# Need help with project



## freediver (Dec 18, 2011)

Can someone tell me a good way to set up a router to cut an enclosed track on a speargun? Guns are not uniform in shape and I want to cut near the end of the build. Or should I cut near beginning and then shape it? Is there a jig or set up to help me do this?
Thanks


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm a rescue / recovery diver where I work, but I'm not familiar with wooden spear guns. Do you have anything to illustrate what your trying to do?

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Is this a "from scratch" build? Obviously we need more info, but if you ARE building from scratch you might consider making the routed track area while the stock is still square then work out from there. I'm just throwing ideas out there though as I have no idea without more details.


----------



## freediver (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, sorry I did not get back to you. I can show a picture of a completed gun as soon as I take a pic.

I do not have a a jig to make each gun perfectly the same so doing the track first might make it harder to shape the sides, not coming out perfect.


----------



## freediver (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, don't have a way of posting pictures. Will have to figure this out....


----------

